# Requesting information, with regards university entrance application.



## BenOyshi (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello 

Was wondering if anyone would be able to assist me with regards to university entrance procedures, and in particular the examination criteria. 

Though, technically dual citizenship does NOT exist in Japan, on the basis of legality, I am a dual citizen, born in Australia, with parents been Japanese. The law stipulates that I have till 22 to decide, however, if one has the INTENTION of changing, this issue can be, differed.. (strictly limited to situations). 

But I have quite some time till i have to finalize my decision on this issue, with that in mind, I wish to denote that I am unable to apply for international/foreign/transfer applications for university, as i am legally a Japanese citizen at this present time. 

Therefore, I am able to apply for returnee or commoner entrance exams.. on the grounds that i have completed 12 years of education. In terms of proficiency in Japanese, and in English, able to write and speak on a native level. 

I must apologize, if the information above may, seem contradictory to the assistance required, but the following clarifications will be greatly appreciated. 

> The Level of difficulty in entrance exams

> 12 years of education; overseas (Australia), is a Japanese and English proficiency exam needed, as a requirement for any given application? 

> Overall people accepted in national universities in Japan, is less then 10% ? 

> Whether there is a system similar to HECS (Australia UNI payment defer) 

Any information with regards to the above, and anything in particular, namely university in Japan, will be greatly appreciated, and thank you in Advance. 

Yours Sincerely

Ben


----------

